# The Serpent and the Cross by Alan Morrison



## Mayflower (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone read:
The Serpent and the Cross by Alan Morrison ?
Thoughts ?

http://tentmakerpublications.com/content/?page_id=54&category=6&id=73

Special - The Serpent and the Cross

Alan Morrison, 740pp, red cloth

Religious Corruption in an Evil Age

It is widely believed today that the world is now moving into a post-Christian Era, and that this will be an age of peace, justice and human brotherhood. But the religion of this New Age has all the hallmarks of the ancient heresy of Gnosticism which so plagued the early Christian Church. Not only has this religion penetrated many areas of cultural life today - science, the arts, the media, medicine, education, churches, business and world government - but it is also being promoted by the Princes, Presidents and Prime Ministers of many lands. We are now living in a world which scoffs at the devil, demons, angels, miracles and Messiah of the Bible, yet which earnestly embraces the concepts of ETs, UFOs, spirit-guides, earth mysteries, cosmic consciousness, mind-control, magic, witchcraft, self-hypnosis. spiritism, astrology, parapsychology, and a quantum leap in human Evolution leading to a Golden Age on earth. 

The Serpent and the Cross is an encyclopaedic expose of the historical development and modern growth of this New Gnosticism in both the secular world and the professing Church. With a thorough grasp of the spiritual warfare waged by occult forces against Christianity throughout the present Age, the Church will be better equipped to fulfil its evangelistic mission in an increasingly hostile world. 


Originally published in 1994 as a 638 pp large paperback of 3 000 copies. This edition being exhausted and demand continuing it is now available as an A5 hardback slightly updated second edition of 740pp containing almost 300,000 words. It includes a comprehensive index and an expanded table of contents, coupled with extensive footnotes and a 20-page bibliography. 

Catalogues the historical background to worldwide religious corruption from the time of the Fall to the present day.

Offers an informative analysis of anti-christian developments in science and society, health and healing, psychology, business and global politics throughout the past 400 years.

Discloses the true meaning of the word 'occult' and the extent of occult practices in the world and among the churches today .

Documents the infiltration of Christianity with Eastern mysticism from the Early Church era to the present day. 

Provides an encyclopaedic expose* of the hallmarks and strategies of the New Gnosticism, with detailed refutations. 

Reveals the religious and political aims of the Feminist Movement. 

Uncovers the New Age, syncretist, interfaith agenda of the modern international Ecumenical Movement. 

Price: $31.00


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 14, 2009)

WHAT REVIEWERS SAY 
This is a well-researched and documented book, which avoids the speculation often found in works of this kind. It may be read with profit by those who wish to have a detailed analysis of the New Age Gnostic influence on the present state of the Christian church and our Western society. - 
Rev. Hywel Roberts, in The Banner of Truth, October 1995. 

This is a tract for the times, a block-busting apologia for revealed religion, a bulldozer to clear away pseudo-Christianity and bring the Church back to her Founder... For reference and for up-to-date quotations, this heavyweight should be in every Ministers study and every public library - now. - 
David C.C. Watson, in the English Churchman , May 1994 

This is a book which merits serious attention by all ministers, and much of it could be used fruitfully in study and nurture groups... It will take hard work to read through it and study it - but study it we must - all ministers should have a copy... Have I said enough here to persuade you of the vital importance of buying this book and inwardly digesting it?" 
Rev. Kenneth Brown, in The Baptist Times, 1st Sept. 1994 

Much helpful material appears on the nature of Satan...and the subsequent implantation of satanic roots in world religion... The book will be most timely for parents with school-age children embroiled in the study of Comparative Religion... His conclusion is that "we are now living on the threshold of one of the greatest deceptions ever to manifest in the world but through which the vast majority of Christians are sleep-walking"... A major work. - 
The Gospel Standard, June 1994 

This is a monumental work on the way in which New Age teachings are becoming increasingly influential in the nations and in the churches and "Christian" books. An important work for ministers and all Christians who are concerned about the spirit of the age. - Blythswood Book News, July 1994

This is both an unusual and rewarding book to read... It contains penetrating insights... If you are prepared to read carefully and in-depth, are interested in apologetics, and are willing to analyse critically the bewildering array of spiritual claims being made by many groups today that have their root more in Gnostic teachings than in the Bible, then this book will certainly set you thinking. And to make us think, and think biblically, about these matters is no small feat. 
Rev. S.R. Cunnah, in the Evangelical Magazine of Wales, February 1995 

A soundly researched book which is almost encyclopaedic in its content. The contents of The Serpent and the Cross may surprise and even alarm many, but it should be read by every Minister and Christian. 
Peter Gatward, in the European Christian Bookstore Journal, July 1995

Here you will find a keen, talented author who knows what he is talking about... The 20-page bibliography is astounding... This encyclopaedia of false religions is highly recommended. A Best Books in Print book." 
J.P. Green Sr., in Christian Literature World , April-June 1994 

WHAT READERS SAY
This is a monumental work on the subject of the links between the occult and the increasing power of anti-Christian world forces. I must congratulate you on a most impressive work that we can only hope will open the eyes of Christians to what is really going on at these present times. - Malcolm Bowden, author of The Rise of the Evolution Fraud , etc. A truth-packed book written by one who has been on the inside of many of todays false ideas. Few are so well-equipped to expose them and courteously but firmly tell us what we should be believing instead. You will find it a veritable treasure store, very up-to-date and enlightening. No one will find it complicated to understand; the style is so clear, the illustrations so apt, and the conclusions so plainly stated. - 
Leith Samuel, author of Time to Wake Up, etc.


----------

